# passport



## hutchings1909 (May 27, 2010)

can any body tell me my british passport runs out in march 2011 and i know i have to send it to hong kong,can you tell me what docs i need to send,and also something about eyes in one photo what is that does any body know,and how do you go about getting your eyes is it a close up of your eyes,


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

*Passport renewal*



hutchings1909 said:


> can any body tell me my british passport runs out in march 2011 and i know i have to send it to hong kong,can you tell me what docs i need to send,and also something about eyes in one photo what is that does any body know,and how do you go about getting your eyes is it a close up of your eyes,



It's VERY simple. just go to the web site - 

Passports

you need to fill in the passport form...........You can download this and the INSTRUCTIONS from the British Embassy Web site.

Passports


There is a specific page on photo requirements.

You don't need anything "special" - just a specific size with a specific portion used up by your face. - Most photo shops (e.g. Kodak) have the dimensions there already.

The photos need to be signed on the back by a "respectable person" - see list for details
you send 2 to Hong Kong

*You do NOT need to send you passport to HK - only a photocopy of the details page.*

This is because foreigners must ID in Thailand

You can send you documents by DHL - they have a list of branches on the Embassy site.

They ask you to allow 4 weeks, but it can take as little as 7 to 8 days.


----------

